# Panorama de anoche en las fiestas de mi pueblo



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.


-Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?

-Todo música trap, electro-latino y mierdas similares con cero valor artístico (misma base en todas las producciones: "atún con pan")

-Un montón de mariquitas. Amanerados que se maquillan y visten con camisetitas cortas ajustadas que les dejan el ombligo al aire y shorts de chortina, de esos que enseñan el culo.

-Un montón de lesbianas. Vi como una machorra se morreaba con dos chortinas pibonazos, primero le comió el morro a una y al cabo de un rato vi como hacía lo mismo con otra. Pero morreos largos y profundos con mucha lengua.

-La mayoría de parejas heterosexuales eran de moro con española.


----------



## #SrLobo (13 Ago 2022)

-Un amargado con el mundo apoyado en la barra del bar matando las tristes horas de su vida criticando al resto y abriendo hilos en Burbuja.


----------



## moromierda (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> -Un amargado con el mundo apoyado en la barra del bar matando las tristes horas de su vida criticando al resto y abriendo hilos en Burbuja.



A tus hijas, si las tienes, les van a reventar el coño unos africanos, y tus nietos serán bastardos mestizos que no se parecerán a ti. Nos están arrebatando nuestra identidad y tú te crees que el problema lo tengo yo.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

¿Que coño es eso?


----------



## #SrLobo (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A tus hijas, si las tienes, les van a reventar el coño unos africanos, y tus nietos serán bastardos mestizos que no se parecerán a ti. Nos están arrebatando nuestra identidad y tú te crees que el problema lo tengo yo.



pues si, te hubieras liado a ostias con esa gentuza que dices en lugar de lloriquear y no hacer nada


----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> pues si, te hubieras liado a ostias con esa gentuza que dices en lugar de lloriquear y no hacer nada



No soy yo quien ha votado a partidos que amariconan a nuestros jóvenes y llenan el país de inmigrantes, tampoco soy el padre de esas muchachas. ¿Por que iba yo entonces a arriesgarme a ir a la cárcel para nada? Para eso primero tiene que haber un cambio de mentalidad en la gente, y eso intento.


----------



## Dan Daly (13 Ago 2022)

Y que hacías tu allí? Buscando rollo con chiquillas que pueden ser tus hijas, con los maricas o pajeandote viendo lesbianas?


----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Y que hacías tu allí? Buscando rollo con chiquillas que pueden ser tus hijas, con los maricas o pajeandote viendo lesbianas?



Beber alcohol y hacer un estudio sociológico ¿no es evidente?


----------



## Dan Daly (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Beber alcohol y hacer un estudio sociológico ¿no es evidente?



A cualquier cosa llamas tu estudio...


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2022)

Yo estuve un día solo en las fiestas de mi barrio, era el día más concurrido lo aceptó, pero la cantidad de emigrantes era de 1/3 cosa que antes de la pandemia no existía aparentemente... 

Antes los inmigrantes no salian a las fiestas porque eran fiestas de vascos... 

Casi vómito del ambiente, grupos de Moros bebiendo redbules sin parar buscando robar o montar follones, panchitos politatuados a lo Salvatrucha, gente rara del este búlgaros rumanos etc de malos hábitos, negros por todas partes... 


¿Vascos? De pura cepa no éramos ni el 2% y siendo generoso... 

Es curioso hace años me decían racista mis amigos, ahora no dicen nada, callan, murmuran...


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo estuve un día solo en las fiestas de mi barrio, era el día más concurrido lo aceptó, pero la cantidad de emigrantes era de 1/3 cosa que antes de la pandemia no existía aparentemente...
> 
> Antes los inmigrantes no salian a las fiestas porque eran fiestas de vascos...
> 
> ...



es el fin etarras, os habeis autodestruido, y bien que me parece


----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> es el fin etarras, os habeis autodestruido, y bien que me parece



Yo no me alegro. Primero porque también son españoles, piensen al repecto lo que piensen, y detrás vamos el resto.


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



*ESPERA QUE AHORA SALE EL TÍPICO FLORERO DICIENDO QUEE ES MENTIRA ESO DE QUE LAS ESPAÑOLAS SE VAN CON ÁRABES O AFRICANOS

SIN DUDA, UNO DE LOS TROLLES MÁS NAUSEABUNDOS DE BURBUJA, NEGANDO LA REALIDAD ... por que ni la ve ni se da cuenta de ella. *


----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ESPERA QUE AHORA SALE EL TÍPICO FLORERO DICIENDO QUEE ES MENTIRA ESO DE QUE LAS ESPAÑOLAS SE VAN CON ÁRABES O AFRICANOS
> 
> SIN DUDA, UNO DE LOS TROLLES MÁS NAUSEABUNDOS DE BURBUJA, NEGANDO LA REALIDAD ... por que ni la ve ni se da cuenta de ella. *



Se van con moros o se hacen lesbianas por pura moda. Son tan gregarias que les gusta lo que la sociedad les dice que les debe de gustar. En cambio llevan machacándolas desde niñas con que el hombre blanco es malo.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

up


----------



## XRL (13 Ago 2022)

los blancos heteros a remar para follar con putas porque a no ser que seas posicionadito o chad malote se van antes con los moros-panchos-negros remeros-paguiteros

pero esto hace 20 años era igual,se iban con los canis malotes de barrio-gitanos...


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2022)

Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...

Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...

El cavron a empezado a meter heroína en el barrio y pronto volveremos a ver chortinas pidiendo mamar rabos a mugutus por una papelina...


Esto no sólo degrada el barrio sino que revienta el mercado inmobiliario que seguramente los grandes del sector estén esperando para comprar en ruina...

Esta serie de mafiosos de mierda son trabajadores de las élites de Bilbao...

La Ertzaintza tiene buenos sobresueldos...
Los municipales algo menos...


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Has descrito un escenario de suicidio. Cómo lo superaste?


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
> Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...
> 
> Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...
> ...



Por qué no lo mataste?


----------



## Tawanchai (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Y eso que no has ido al lidl él hora punta


----------



## murti-bing (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
> Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...
> 
> Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...
> ...



joder me has puesto el cuerpo malo


----------



## Manoliko (13 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Has descrito un escenario de suicidio. Cómo lo superaste?



Supongo que gracias al alcohol, para que luego digan que es malo para la salud.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Por qué no lo mataste?




Es un mal musulman, eso me nvtre, es un cavron que esclaviza pakistaníes durante años trabajando 365 días...
Es un diablo blanco aunque sea marronido...

Se que en un futuro voy a hacer algo heroico con este tema, pero aún no...


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Supongo que gracias al alcohol, para que luego digan que es malo para la salud.



Luego te irías de putas!? O ya tienes a la ukropiteka en casa?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Yo creo que no peligran nuestras pensiones..


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Es un mal musulman, eso me nvtre, es un cavron que esclaviza pakistaníes durante años trabajando 365 días...
> Es un diablo blanco aunque sea marronido...
> 
> Se que en un futuro voy a hacer algo heroico con este tema, pero aún no...



Fílmalo!!!


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo estuve un día solo en las fiestas de mi barrio, era el día más concurrido lo aceptó, pero la cantidad de emigrantes era de 1/3 cosa que antes de la pandemia no existía aparentemente...
> 
> Antes los inmigrantes no salian a las fiestas porque eran fiestas de vascos...
> 
> ...



Rumore,rumore....
Nanananaa

Qué disfrute!.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Fílmalo!!!



El hijo pvta ya estará investigandome... 
Un brazo derecho quiso ofrecerme unas hostias y el lo paro... 
No es tonto...


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> El hijo pvta ya estará investigandome...
> Un brazo derecho quiso ofrecerme unas hostias y el lo paro...
> No es tonto...



Estoy seguro que hay miles de valientes foreros dispuestos a ayudarte en esas lides!
Proclama una fatua de esas (o como se diga, la del Rushdie ese)!!!


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Rumore,rumore....
> Nanananaa
> 
> Qué disfrute!.




Brasas al aire libre en Kurtze Bekoa (Leioa)


Arfan Ur Rehman, de origen pakistaní, llegó a Bilbao hace más de dos décadas y regenta varios locales en Getxo. En diciembre pasado abrió el asador Kurtze Bekoa en Leioa, ubicado a unos metros del campus de la Universidad del País Vasco, un local completamente remozado que cuenta con un comedor interior con capacidad para 40 comensales, una terraza confeccionada en madera con amplios ventanales y varios espacios en plena naturaleza con vistas a El Abra, donde se puede disfrutar de una copa al aire libre. Dispone además de una huerta donde cultivan pimientos verdes, lechugas, tomates, vainas y perejil...

Y heroina...

El correo dándole vaselina...


----------



## Pabloom (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Brasas al aire libre en Kurtze Bekoa (Leioa)
> 
> 
> Arfan Ur Rehman, de origen pakistaní, llegó a Bilbao hace más de dos décadas y regenta varios locales en Getxo. En diciembre pasado abrió el asador Kurtze Bekoa en Leioa, ubicado a unos metros del campus de la Universidad del País Vasco, un local completamente remozado que cuenta con un comedor interior con capacidad para 40 comensales, una terraza confeccionada en madera con amplios ventanales y varios espacios en plena naturaleza con vistas a El Abra, donde se puede disfrutar de una copa al aire libre. Dispone además de una huerta donde cultivan pimientos verdes, lechugas, tomates, vainas y perejil...
> ...



Naaah, no creo. Lo que pasa es que son gente muy trabajadora y emprendedora, gente que viene de circunstancias muy difíciles y que aquí encontraron oportunidades que en sus lugares de origen no tenían.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Naaah, no creo. Lo que pasa es que son gente muy trabajadora y emprendedora, gente que viene de circunstancias muy difíciles y que aquí encontraron oportunidades que en sus lugares de origen no tenían.



Seguro que vino de Paquistán para vender hamburguesas con bacon, tiene más de 10 bares restaurantes bajo su leño...

De su sudor poco, y de sus ahorros menos...

A este tío lo controla el PNV...
PartidoNarcoVasco...


----------



## sopelmar (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Beber alcohol y hacer un estudio sociológico ¿no es evidente?



Pues andate que hay policía de paisano registrando sospechosos como tu, te llegan a pillar el pincho y no te quitas la fama en tu puts vida tu cara, iba a salir a todas horas en todas las teles,


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> -La mayoría de parejas heterosexuales eran de moro con española.



Eso los nacionalpagafantas del foro dicen que no pasa


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2022)

MUCHO OJO , que todo esto tiene que ver con la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana.

Lo que están haciendo creer es que el sexo es un simple divertimento , un juego de rol que consiste en masturbarse con agujeros del cuerpo.
NO ES UN COITO , ES UNA MASTURBACIÓN .

Lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el ano de ese señor disfrazado o el coño de una cabra .
Lo mismo es un succionador de clítoris que un perro .
El pene es un clítoris un poco más grande.

EL SEXO en occidente al ser una simple pantomima parafílica TODO DA IGUAL. Al margen de las consecuencias en enfermedades venéreas y daños emocionales , es lo mismo que buscarse piojos unos a otros o rascarse la espalda como los monos.

*De lo que se trata es de desvincularlo de la fecundación y de la creación de una unidad reproductiva o familia.*

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer a TODA LA POBLACIÓN, que la razón para emparejarse es follar.
El FEMINISMO es un ataque de ingeniería social para convertir a las mujeres en eunucos 

*EL SEXO ES EL OPIO DE OCCIDENTE*


----------



## mapachën (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
> Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...
> 
> Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...
> ...



Hay que ser muy retrasado para meterse heroina... pero nuestros jóvenes son eso y mucho más.

Y si... dejan hacer, la poli, órdenes de arriba, por eso los tajos están protegidos, llevan metiendo la deroga desde asía desde que murió el caudillo.

Y las élites llevan queriendo que la gente vuelva a la heroina un buen tiempo... con publireportajes en su BOE, EL LO PAÍS.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lucky starr (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo estuve un día solo en las fiestas de mi barrio, era el día más concurrido lo aceptó, pero la cantidad de emigrantes era de 1/3 cosa que antes de la pandemia no existía aparentemente...
> 
> Antes los inmigrantes no salian a las fiestas porque eran fiestas de vascos...
> 
> ...



¿En Getxo?


----------



## f700b (13 Ago 2022)

Las niñatas que se van con moros, negros o panchos son las que no valen ni para tomar por culo que salen de barrios marginales o de padres divorciados que no han terminado ni la ESO.


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Ago 2022)

con eso te haces una infusion de puta madre y si le echas un chorrillo de veterano ya te haces inmortal.


----------



## elbaranda (13 Ago 2022)

Provincia?


----------



## Karlb (13 Ago 2022)

Un zanks para el atún con pan.


----------



## Genofinder (13 Ago 2022)

Ayer pasé por el Puerto Viejo y no habia mas que moros, cuando hace unos años Eso estaba lleno de borrokas


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



*Ves a SOROS en su maximo explendor, y ahora llora de dolor por dentro sabiendo que esta escoria será el futuro de nuestro pais.....*


----------



## axl (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> es el fin etarras, os habeis autodestruido, y bien que me parece



Tan valientes que decian que eran ños vascos que sera lo que habra fallado?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (13 Ago 2022)

Lo empapó en sangría


----------



## Ballenero37 (13 Ago 2022)

Que fiestas mas descafeinadas se pegan los jovenes de hoy.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Interesante. Donde es? Lo de tias con moro me ha sorprendido.


----------



## Mtk (13 Ago 2022)

Ni puta idea tienes. Estamos precalentando, nos queda mucho por caer. Eso sí, a diferencia del vertedero francés o lodazales similares, nosotros vamos a hacerlo mucho más rápido.


----------



## Hulagu (13 Ago 2022)

Mientes. Pollada de troll calopecica, con lo de siempre . Flojo, muy flojo 1/10


----------



## sopelmar (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
> Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...
> 
> Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...
> ...



DOS kebak e visto abrir en mi zona, en lonjas que ya han fracasado en restauración, sumale la mala fama que ha pillado esta comida pues añade hoy en la frutería que compraba desde hace más de 20 años y cerró después del covid hoy veo asombrado que han montado una carnicería Jalal o como se diga, la cámara de frío que me enseño el frutero no enfriaba ni ostias, pero que permisos de donde sacan la pasta esta gente, hoy estaban montando escaparate y demás entre media docena de "apus"hoy sábado de agosto en pleno puente que no trabaja ni dios


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> DOS kebak e visto abrir en mi zona, en lonjas que ya han fracasado en restauración, sumale la mala fama que ha pillado esta comida pues añade hoy en la frutería que compraba desde hace más de 20 años y cerró después del covid hoy veo asombrado que han montado una carnicería Jalal o como se diga, la cámara de frío que me enseño el frutero no enfriaba ni ostias, pero que permisos de donde sacan la pasta esta gente, hoy estaban montando escaparate y demás entre media docena de "apus"hoy sábado de agosto en pleno puente que no trabaja ni dios



Y veras a 200 tiesos comprando donde Mohamed porque sus fruterías, bares o sus locutorios compiten a la baja con los beneficios de la droga, haciendo de lavadora ante hacienda...

Aunque esto sin la mafiosa colaboración de las administraciones es imposible...

Pueden pagar alquileres o comprar mercancía con la sustanciosa ganancia de cualquier droga...


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> *¿Vascos? De pura cepa no éramos ni el 2% y siendo generoso...*


----------



## sopelmar (13 Ago 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> Ayer pasé por el Puerto Viejo y no habia mas que moros, cuando hace unos años Eso estaba lleno de borrokas


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (13 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
> Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...
> 
> Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...
> ...



Hasta que al moro se lo acaben cargando.


----------



## Karamba (13 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Si confirma que no iba Ustec de tripy, la escena que describe me parece muy triste.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> es el fin etarras, os habeis autodestruido, y bien que me parece



Iba a decir esto mismo yo.
Gracias.


----------



## Pitt o vello (13 Ago 2022)

Ojalá así con todos los amegos de España


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2022)

Esa no es la cuestión, en toda sociedad existía un relevo generacional, existía una poda y un rebrote, pero culturalmente, étnicamente, socialmente la gente era la misma masa, y existía una cohesión social, rangos, estatus y los más mayores formaban parte de la fiesta con los más jóvenes... 

Hoy en día, son 4 tribus de gente joven peleándose por dominar la plaza o el reparto de droga, sea por las mujeres o lo que sea... 

¿Tu crees que en un futuro viejos de 80 años bailarán trap si es que eso existe en la plaza del pueblo como algo de su historia y orgullo de su pasado? 

No... 
Solo tienes que ver Londres...


----------



## canduterio de marte (14 Ago 2022)

Ya hay que estar amargado para estar en las fiestas de un pueblo y, en lugar de pasárselo bien, estar criticando cómo va vestida la gente, si llevan tatuajes, si son gays o lesbianas.

Estas en el lugar adecuado, en burbuja encontrarás tarados como tú que están amargados con el mundo.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2022)

canduterio de marte dijo:


> Ya hay que estar amargado para estar en las fiestas de un pueblo y, en lugar de pasárselo bien, estar criticando cómo va vestida la gente, si llevan tatuajes, si son gays o lesbianas.
> 
> Estas en el lugar adecuado, en burbuja encontrarás tarados como tú que están amargados con el mundo.



Tu porque eres un paleto de pueblo que se fue a la capital a desarraigarse de sus raíces y mamar la polla de Mohamed cual Sisa...


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2022)

Si existiera alguna simetría pues ni tan mal, pero la sociedad ha explotado por los cuatro costados, bares de latinos, bares de Moros, aun no he visto bares solo de negros pero al tiempo como en Salou donde existían... 
Cada uno por su lado y todos contra todos... 

Espero comiendo palomitas haber quien gana... 
Y se de buena mano de la enemistad férrea entre esas etnias, razas, culturas...


----------



## sopelmar (14 Ago 2022)

Traductor de afgano para las tropas españolas llegó exactamente hoy hace un año 
Sin trabajo todavía 










Tiene en sus brazos a un bebe
DE TRES MESES SI DE TRES MESES
Fue pisar suelo español y dejar embarazada a la parienta 
Estas cosas son las que comen por dentro, quien es capaz de huir de la guerra a otro país y lo primero que hace es txingar sin Condon y ahora que a cuidar a la criatura


----------



## XRL (14 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Las niñatas que se van con moros, negros o panchos son las que no valen ni para tomar por culo que salen de barrios marginales o de padres divorciados que no han terminado ni la ESO.



yo he visto pijas clase media con panchos moros y negros

han cambiado los canis por la moronegrapanchitada


----------



## f700b (14 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo he visto pijas clase media con panchos moros y negros
> 
> han cambiado los canis por la moronegrapanchitada



La típica malcriada, que se va con chusma por joder al padre


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ago 2022)

Encontré tu cita de hace años, la del anterior formato de foro.  

Aprovechando que has abierto un hilo, pongo esa maravilla de los archivos del foro, los "hombres-cabra".











PD: En cuanto al hilo, a mí tampoco me gusta la múisica ni las pintas de los "jóvenes". No digamos lo de ligar con moros...


----------



## rondo (14 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> -Un amargado con el mundo apoyado en la barra del bar matando las tristes horas de su vida criticando al resto y abriendo hilos en Burbuja.



Follamoros detected


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Ago 2022)

pues que pueblo mas raro, en mi pueblo no paro de ver chicas en calzoncillos que molestan a los chicos.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Encontré tu cita de hace años, la del anterior formato de foro.
> 
> Aprovechando que has abierto un hilo, pongo esa maravilla de los archivos del foro, los "hombres-cabra".
> 
> ...



Se supongo que el mensaje antiguo contradice al nuevo?

Por supuesto que la mayoría de hombres nos follariamos cualquier coño si llevamos mucho sin catar uno.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Ago 2022)

Ya has dejado claro que eres une aliade sesentone, no hace falta que insistas.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Ago 2022)

Polarizar opiniones dice el mamarracho. Os quieren arrancar dos piernas y vosotros decís que lo mejor y más moderado es dejar que nos atraquen una y negociar a ver si es posible que nos dejen la otra, que eso de pretender conservar las dos piernas es de radicales y fachas.


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Ya, pero ojo con esto:

"Algunos hombres fueron a pescar al mar con una red, y tras examinar lo que capturaron concluyeron que había un tamaño mínimo de peces en el mar"
(*Arthur Eddington*, físico).


----------



## Existencia insoportable (14 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



No te quito razón en todo lo que dices. Pero ir a esas fiestas de mierda siendo treintañero (o teniendo cualquier edad) debería darte vergüenza. No por la edad en sí, sino por el ambiente decadente y asqueroso que SIEMPRE hubo en esas celebraciones del populacho.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Ago 2022)

Ya no son horas para estar por la calle a determinadas edades


----------



## Setapéfranses (14 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
> Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...
> 
> Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...
> ...



Han faltado aliens pero buena historia.


----------



## sopelmar (14 Ago 2022)

Hoy es el día del marmitako en la cuna del kalimotxo, nos pasaremos a ver si la tradición manda.


----------



## auricooro (14 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Estube hablando con un pakistaní que ha comprado más de 10 negocios de restauración en mi barrio y alrededores, todo de la cocaina(de pésima calidad), speed, mdma etc
> Casi todo farmacia+cafeína...
> 
> Le dije que yo lo investigue en páginas públicas y que era ridículo su sistema de testaferreria, aunque alague sus contactos con la policía puesto que sino es imposible fraguar en ese gremio...
> ...



Curioso, tengo 27 años, vivo en valladolid. No veía yonkis desde que era niño. Últimamente he visto 3 que viven por el centro y tienen toda la pinta de consumir heroína u otros opiáceo. En EEUU ya tienen un problemón con la oxicodona y el fentanilo.


----------



## Araco (14 Ago 2022)

Gracias a los tiros en la nuca y el impuesto robolusionario hemos conseguido una Euskadi pura sin traidores a la raza y maquetos.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Ago 2022)

qué patético, un viejuno hastiado de alcohol en un ambiente de niñatas y niñatos claramente proveniente de familias desestructuradas, que son las que dan lugar a chavalería desnortada del tipo que describe

en fin, masoquismo decadente...


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Ago 2022)

pues por eso va a dejar descendencia, mientras quienes se quedan mirando al tren... pues no, simplemente a fenecer su estirpe.



sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1155462
> 
> 
> Traductor de afgano para las tropas españolas llegó exactamente hoy hace un año
> ...


----------



## mirym94 (14 Ago 2022)

Esas parejas de moro y española no sabe en el jardín que se meten con un futuro de penurias, eso como poco si no las cascan o terminan en la cuneta.


aquí llega la chusma que no quieren en su propio pais, los pocos integrados y preparados eligen irse a otros destinos tipo EEUU.


Las mujeres las van a espabilar bien y a muchos colectivos,a si igual valoran lo de dentro y se dejan de tonterías. Luego dirán y dónde están los españoles pues igual en otro país de Latinoamérica o asía..

No es buena época para crear una familia, demasiada mierda junta en occidente, empezaron con el tema de los refugiados y toma del frasco Carrasco.. agenda 2030.


----------



## sopelmar (14 Ago 2022)

Ya nos da igual qué nos quiten lo bebido


----------



## oldesnake (14 Ago 2022)

Hace mas de 10 años que no voy a las fiestas locales, me aburre profundamente.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Ago 2022)

España es Argentina. Cuando se retiren los "estímulos", seremos Hambrezuela o México.


----------



## mindugi (14 Ago 2022)

canduterio de marte dijo:


> Ya hay que estar amargado para estar en las fiestas de un pueblo y, en lugar de pasárselo bien, estar criticando cómo va vestida la gente, si llevan tatuajes, si son gays o lesbianas.
> 
> Estas en el lugar adecuado, en burbuja encontrarás tarados como tú que están amargados con el mundo.



No te relajas porque el ambiente se percive hostil y ajeno. "Fiesta"

Vete con los LAtinKings de fiesta, verás como sí te fijas en las navajas que llevan
Es la sensación de estar no estar integrado en otra cultura. Nos han invadido y arrinconado

Lo razonable es amargarse, no disfrutar con esa situación


----------



## Adelaido (14 Ago 2022)

Eios xavales en las jornadas presentes actúan en maneras deleznables i suscitadoras de la yra divina. Quien no afemina, mariconea, i quien nada de las dos face hurtos i yacen en fornicios e deshonran a los maiores, família e ancestros.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (14 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Es un problema de óptica: ponte las gafas de las Sexta y en vez de ver una juventud degradada y pusilánime verás un pelotón de atletas de élite y futuros premios Nobel.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Ago 2022)

Os señalo la luna y os fijáis en el dedo.

Da igual que sean las fiestas de un pueblo, ese panorama es el mismo en las ciudades, lo que ocurre es que en las ciudades se van a hacer botellón o a discotecas donde solo van menores de 25 y no están a la vista de los más mayores. Luego hay otras discotecas de treintañeros e incluso otras de gente más mayor.

Y no son hijos de familias desestructuradas, en los pueblos hay mucha menos gente marginal que en determinados barrios de las ciudades. Y más en este, no es un pueblo de agricultores y ganaderos, es un pueblo a veinte kilómetros de la costa donde entre los ochenta y los 2000 entró mucha pasta procedente de la construcción y la hostelería. Mucho empresario ladrillero con buenos chalets con piscina a las afueras (más de medio pueblo es asi). Los moros viven en el centro del pueblo en pisos paco, pero van al instituto con las hijas de esos empresarios y esos mariquitas y se juntan todos.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Ago 2022)

arriba españa!


----------



## canduterio de marte (14 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> No te relajas porque el ambiente se percive hostil y ajeno. "Fiesta"
> 
> Vete con los LAtinKings de fiesta, verás como sí te fijas en las navajas que llevan
> Es la sensación de estar no estar integrado en otra cultura. Nos han invadido y arrinconado
> ...



Tienes una enfermedad mental bastante importante


----------



## canduterio de marte (14 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> No te relajas porque el ambiente se percive hostil y ajeno. "Fiesta"
> 
> Vete con los LAtinKings de fiesta, verás como sí te fijas en las navajas que llevan
> Es la sensación de estar no estar integrado en otra cultura. Nos han invadido y arrinconado
> ...



Tienes una enfermedad mental bastante importante


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Ago 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir,...


----------



## Manoliko (14 Ago 2022)

canduterio de marte dijo:


> Tienes una enfermedad mental bastante importante



cual?


----------



## Manoliko (14 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Quitais las ganas de vivir,...



Nosotros no, quien nos haya traído hasta aquí.


----------



## mirym94 (16 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> España es Argentina. Cuando se retiren los "estímulos", seremos Hambrezuela o México.



Mientras estemos en la UE no, a Alemania le combiene, otra cosa será que se rompa la UE y entonces se termina el dinero para chiringos del bobierno


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (16 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> DOS kebak e visto abrir en mi zona, en lonjas que ya han fracasado en restauración, sumale la mala fama que ha pillado esta comida pues añade hoy en la frutería que compraba desde hace más de 20 años y cerró después del covid hoy veo asombrado que han montado una carnicería Jalal o como se diga, la cámara de frío que me enseño el frutero no enfriaba ni ostias, pero que permisos de donde sacan la pasta esta gente, hoy estaban montando escaparate y demás entre media docena de "apus"hoy sábado de agosto en pleno puente que no trabaja ni dios



Pasé el otro día por delante de una carnicería mahometana de esas que no lleva mucho abierta y eso por fuera parecía una puta convención de moros y de menas. Esos antros deben ser tapaderas de droga, yihadismo y de todo lo peor. Como en todos los putos parques donde haya columpios verás a las típicas conejas morunas con los carros y las larvas sentadas en los bancos. Nos están colonizando y arrebatando nuestra tierra delante de nuestras propias narices y la mayoría de los borregos siguen mirando para otro lado. Y mira que yo hace más de 20 años ya avisaba de esto.


----------



## TedKord (16 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> es el fin etarras, os habeis autodestruido, y bien que me parece



Lo que no logró el GAL lo ha conseguido el África profunda.

Aquí en Cataluña los moronegros serán también los que se carguen el independentismo y la "cultura" catalana.


----------



## TedKord (16 Ago 2022)

Sobre lo que decís que los pakis en País Vasco están monopolizando el mercado de la droga y abriendo restaurantes. Aquí en BCN sé que también monopolizan el tráfico, pero lo curioso es que abren tiendas de souvenirs. Las hay a patadas, todas vacías, a penas venden una mierda y en los sitios turísticos hay una al lado de la otra ¿Qué sentido tiene invrtir el narcodinero en negocios así?


----------



## antiglobalista (16 Ago 2022)

Me lo he creído hasta que te inventaste lo de moros ligones y que una tortillera se liara con dos pibones


----------



## Manoliko (16 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Me lo he creído hasta que te inventaste lo de moros ligones y que una tortillera se liara con dos pibones



Ojalá me lo estuviese inventando, es todo real. También acabo de verle el coño a una chortina que meaba en la calle (entraba al hilo solo para contarlo), pero ha sido más agradable de ver.


----------



## Manoliko (16 Ago 2022)

Por fin han terminado


----------



## Sonico (16 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A partir de las las dos de la madrugada el 95% de los que había en la fiesta tenían menos de 25 años (excepto unos pocos treintañeros y casi cuarentones como yo), así que se podía estudiar el panorama juvenil en su habitad. Cosas que me llamaron la atención.
> 
> 
> -Epidemia de tatuajes y pircings, incluso entre chavalas que parecían menores de edad. ¿Pueden tatuarse con permiso paterno?
> ...



Aquí igual, solo que los moros no dejan que la noche acabe y ni mucho menos a las lesbianas besarse y a los maricas no los dejan en paz o bien quieren follarselos y rajarles el ano y para urgencias, que ya se han dado casos.
Luego navajazos, botellas rotas, cortes y puntos de sutura... y otro día más en el paraiso.


----------



## bloody_sunday (16 Ago 2022)

Eres más bestia que un Petitsui de chorizo... Enajeado mental es poco


----------



## Manoliko (16 Ago 2022)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> Eres más bestia que un Petitsui de chorizo... Enajeado mental es poco



Yo? Y eso?


----------



## bloody_sunday (16 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo? Y eso?



Digo el corta tijeras ese


----------



## aventurero artritico (16 Ago 2022)

el otro dia un padre con una hija chortina de 19 diciendo que tenía el virus del papiloma, no le dije nada porque hubiesemos acabado mal...la de pollas que se habrá comido este verano


----------



## antiglobalista (16 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ojalá me lo estuviese inventando, es todo real. También acabo de verle el coño a una chortina que meaba en la calle (entraba al hilo solo para contarlo), pero ha sido más agradable de ver.




Super super real si,me lo creo.....


Desmoralizadores a sueldo o voluntario


----------



## Manoliko (16 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Super super real si,me lo creo.....
> 
> 
> Desmoralizadores a sueldo o voluntario



Sal a la calle, o mejor ve a cualquier colegio público de infantil. Verás que nos están suplandanfo,los españoles nos extinguimos y los moros proliferan.

Pero tú prefieres no mirar, no ver, y llamarme a mi desmoralizador y agorero. Yo lo que trato es de generar una reacción que revierta este camino hacia la extinción si es que acaso es posible. Tú sin embargo eres como lengua de serpiente, que llama a Aragorn y Ganfald belicistas, y asegura que Saruman es un fiel amigo y los orcos no estas asolando Rohan.


----------



## antiglobalista (16 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Sal a la calle, o mejor ve a cualquier colegio público de infantil. Verás que nos están suplandanfo,los españoles nos extinguimos y los moros proliferan.
> 
> Pero tú prefieres no mirar, no ver, y llamarme a mi desmoralizador y agorero. Yo lo que trato es de generar una reacción que revierta este camino hacia la extinción si es que acaso es posible. Tú sin embargo eres como lengua de serpiente, que llama a Aragorn y Ganfald belicistas, y asegura que Saruman es un fiel amigo y los orcos no estas asolando Rohan.




los moritos y negritos solo tienen acesso a las gordas y viejas derroidas


ya con el comentario de el señor de los anillos,me dado cuenta que vives en rivendel


----------



## Manoliko (16 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> los moritos y negritos solo tienen acesso a las gordas y viejas derroidas
> 
> 
> ya con el comentario de el señor de los anillos,me dado cuenta que vives en rivendel



Eso era a finales de los 90 y principios de los 2000, con lo cual está claro que eres un cuarentón. En los últimos 15 años se ha estado promocionando a saco el malotismo mena y panchito (en realidad más de 25 años, desde que comenzaron a introducirse tales especies invasoras en nuestra península, pero que haya surgido efecto desde la segunda mitad del 2000 en adelante) y las niñas son muy gregarias y volubles.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## antiglobalista (17 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Eso era a finales de los 90 y principios de los 2000, con lo cual está claro que eres un cuarentón. En los últimos 15 años se ha estado promocionando a saco el malotismo mena y panchito (en realidad más de 25 años, desde que comenzaron a introducirse tales especies invasoras en nuestra península, pero que haya surgido efecto desde la segunda mitad del 2000 en adelante) y las niñas son muy gregarias y volubles.





Repito:


Gordas y viejas derroidas


Dime en qué ciudad vives que no hay alfas españoles y los moronegros se reparten las tias


¿Rivendel? ¿Narnia?


----------



## M4rk (17 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Las niñatas que se van con moros, negros o panchos son las que no valen ni para tomar por culo que salen de barrios marginales o de padres divorciados que no han terminado ni la ESO.



¿La princesa Leonor no tiene fichado ya al príncipe de Marruecos?


----------



## M4rk (17 Ago 2022)

canduterio de marte dijo:


> Ya hay que estar amargado para estar en las fiestas de un pueblo y, en lugar de pasárselo bien, estar criticando cómo va vestida la gente, si llevan tatuajes, si son gays o lesbianas.
> 
> Estas en el lugar adecuado, en burbuja encontrarás tarados como tú que están amargados con el mundo.



Vete ATPC. Si eres feliz viendo la realidad de hoy en día, eres un trastornado o retrasado mental, no hay más.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (17 Ago 2022)

Es esa edad en la que los medios de comunicación dejan de comenzar sus vomiticias con "Un joven de treinta y _________ años ha sido ________ ".

O bien, es que ves tías altamente percutibles por las calles, te sientes que podrías con ellas y más tarde te das cuenta que podrían ser tus hijas o sus amigas.


----------



## butricio (17 Ago 2022)

Ha sido convertida


----------



## todoayen (17 Ago 2022)

A ver si os creéis que el socialismo dura mucho en una sociedad de gente sana y trabajadora.
Por eso tienen que importar morralla parásita y conflictiva.


----------



## remerus (17 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> -Un amargado con el mundo apoyado en la barra del bar matando las tristes horas de su vida criticando al resto y abriendo hilos en Burbuja.



Callate pajillero resentido y deja al op que se explaye.


----------



## Black Jack (17 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> -Un amargado con el mundo apoyado en la barra del bar matando las tristes horas de su vida criticando al resto y abriendo hilos en Burbuja.



Pues lo mismo que haces tú, solo que tú lo haces en tu doritocueva.


----------



## f700b (17 Ago 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> ¿La princesa Leonor no tiene fichado ya al príncipe de Marruecos?



Ese es igual de maric.on que el padre


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (17 Ago 2022)

Estais viejo. El mundo cambia
Regresate a tu bar paco amargao de mierda


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Ago 2022)

Leyendo el primer comentario, me alegra saber que de mis sobrinos, los dos primeros ya son personas de provecho: Ingeniera Industiral y futuro funci en cuanto apruebe la oposición castuza que está estudiando con mucha autodisciplina. Los otros dos siguientes están ya en cuarto de medicina con trabajos de verano normales: Socoristas en la playa. Me preocupan lso dos últimos en particular el mayor de ellos, ya le he dicho a su madre que los saque a estudiar inglés a UK en verano para que así no se mezclen con la cantidad d echusma que veo entre la juventud


----------



## Manoliko (17 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Estais viejo. El mundo cambia
> Regresate a tu bar paco amargao de mierda



A peor, está cambiando a mucho peor. Por culpa de la indolencia de imbeciles como tú.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (17 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A peor, está cambiando a mucho peor. Por culpa de la indolencia de imbeciles como tú.



vaya maricon beta estais hecho
Paco de bar de mierda
Haced algo maricon


----------



## Manoliko (17 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Repito:
> 
> 
> Gordas y viejas derroidas
> ...



Y yo repito que no tienes ni puta idea y hablas de otra generación distinta. Los moros y panchos de 20 años no se van con viejas, esos eran los que tienen ahora cuarenta. 

Alfas españoles? Algunos hay, los que imitan la forma de vestir, hablar y comportarse de los moros y panchitos. Es la moda, lo que se les dice a las quinceañeras que debe ser un alfa. Por supuesto, cuando tengan 30 años, muchas de ellas se buscarán un proveedor con buen trabajo, para entonces ya tendrán el coño reventado de follar moros y muchas alguna larva mestiza.


----------



## Manoliko (17 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> vaya maricon beta estais hecho
> Paco de bar de mierda
> Haced algo maricon



Eres tú al que le gusta llenar el país de invasores varones. A ningún hetero le parecería buen plan.


----------



## daesrd (17 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo no me alegro. Primero porque también son españoles, piensen al repecto lo que piensen, y detrás vamos el resto.



Yo tampoco voy a caer en esa trampa, que quizás es lo que buscan los narigudos de arriba arriba...


----------



## antiglobalista (18 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y yo repito que no tienes ni puta idea y hablas de otra generación distinta. Los moros y panchos de 20 años no se van con viejas, esos eran los que tienen ahora cuarenta.
> 
> Alfas españoles? Algunos hay, los que imitan la forma de vestir, hablar y comportarse de los moros y panchitos. Es la moda, lo que se les dice a las quinceañeras que debe ser un alfa. Por supuesto, cuando tengan 30 años, muchas de ellas se buscarán un proveedor con buen trabajo, para entonces ya tendrán el coño reventado de follar moros y muchas alguna larva mestiza.




¿Quieres que te vuelva a repetir con quien se van las chortinas follamoropanchos?



¿En qué ciudad vives? Yo te hablo desde sevilla


----------



## Manoliko (18 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> ¿Quieres que te vuelva a repetir con quien se van las chortinas follamoropanchos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿En qué ciudad vives? Yo te hablo desde sevilla



Hombre, si las llamas follamoropanchos por algo será.


----------



## antiglobalista (18 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Hombre, si las llamas follamoropanchos por algo será.




A mis gorditas y viejas derroidas las llamo así y a ti tb


----------



## Manoliko (18 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> A mis gorditas y viejas derroidas las llamo así y a ti tb



Has dicho chortinas follamotopanchos, te ha traicionado el subconsciente. Las chortinas son por definición muchachas pizpiretas, no viejas gordas. Quizá te engañas a ti mismo y no quieres ver la realidad porque te causa mucha congoja.


----------



## antiglobalista (19 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Has dicho chortinas follamotopanchos, te ha traicionado el subconsciente. Las chortinas son por definición muchachas pizpiretas, no viejas gordas. Quizá te engañas a ti mismo y no quieres ver la realidad porque te causa mucha congoja.





Vas a decirme dónde vives o no inventor de historias de moronegros ligones que no existen


----------



## Manoliko (19 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Vas a decirme dónde vives o no inventor de historias de moronegros ligones que no existen



Medio foro sabe de donde soy, pero a ti y ahora no me da la gana decírtelo. Totalmente irrelevante, además también puedes decir que me invento el lugar. Tú único argumento consiste en decir que miento, pues ya está, no voy a entrar en bucle, no tengo nada más que discutir. Sigue con tu venda en los ojos y no quieras ver lo que está pasando.


----------



## antiglobalista (19 Ago 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Medio foro sabe de donde soy, pero a ti y ahora no me da la gana decírtelo. Totalmente irrelevante, además también puedes decir que me invento el lugar. Tú único argumento consiste en decir que miento, pues ya está, no voy a entrar en bucle, no tengo nada más que discutir. Sigue con tu venda en los ojos y no quieras ver lo que está pasando.




Resumen


Te lo estas inventado


Yo soy de Sevilla y he estado como todo los veranos por la parte de Huelva a cadiz (tarifa,Conil,punta Umbría, Matalascañas) y en todo los lados se llevan las tías los mismo


Cuando he ido a otra ciudad se llevan las tías los mismos y a los moronegritos los veras siempre con viejas derroidas o con gordas.en muy muy muy contada ocasiones las veras con alguna tía potable y solo y exclusivamente en ambientes de salsa o alguna fiesta de hip hop.


Eres un follamoronegros que se inventa historia de moronegros ligones y encima añade a lesbianas ligonas tb....



Varias preguntas


Si ligan tanto ¿Cómo es que sobrerrepresentan los casos de violacion?

Si ligan tanto ¿como es que en algunos fin de año se han organizado EN TIEMPOS DE PAZ para violar y abusar mujeres en Europa?

Deberían de organizarse las blanquitas buenorras para violarlos a ellos en masa no que son tan ligones y irresistible...


----------

